# Dogs and the Channel



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Simple question and I suppose I could find out other ways but I will give Forum readers a go.

I now about pet passports and the need for visiting vets abroad but the question is what happens to your dog when you cross the channel or take the tunnel? do they travel with you or are they removed to a seperate area ? . I dont now the answer but would appreciate some sensible answers'

Got to go Rugby about to start

Loddy


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

In both instances they will remain in your vehicle. When using the ferries you will have to leave them as you are not allowed to remain in your vehicle.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Brain 
Thanks for that, do they have to be in a cage or carrier ?

Loddy


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Not as far as I know Loddy.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks again


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Channel Tunnel crossing pets and you stay in the motorhome together. 

On ferries pets stay in motorhome either loose, in a cage or however you travel with your pet. Obviously on a longish crossing the pet would need some room to move around and would need some water. On the channel tunnel one also has to open window vents and on ferry we leave a vent open.

Also on longish crossings eg: Plymouth to Roscoff you are usually allowed to visit your pet half way through the trip, have to go to info office to ask and are accompanied to car deck by ferry staff.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Thank you I shall have to get her passport sorted now.

Loddy


----------



## BEEGEE (Aug 8, 2007)

hi Loddy just a quick reminder that it takes approx 7mths from getting your first vacination done untill you can bring your dog back to uk so if you intend to travel in the next few months your dog unless your off till next year would not be allowed back into england.Even if you had it done tomorrow it would be may before it could come back into england Sorry if you already know all this but by your posts this is the first time you have taken your dog abroad 
Bill


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Bill

many thanks understood

Loddy


----------

